# Happy Birthday toddpedlar



## Semper Fidelis

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-28-2009:

-toddpedlar (born in 1969, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!

Personal Note: Todd, this is the first time I've noticed that you're the same age as my little brother. It's funny how we infer age from pictures but I'm getting older faster than my perception of others' age.


----------



## Wayne

Greetings, and Happy Birthday, oh giant noggined one, he of large brain. Your smarts preclude you, sire.

Huzzah!


----------



## rrfranks

Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ne Oublie

Have a great day in the Lord!


----------



## LawrenceU

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy Birthday Brother, have an IPA on me


----------



## py3ak

Many Happy Returns!


----------



## BobVigneault

Happy Birthday Pede Toddler! Go buy some of the good stuff, hold all your beauties close and thank God for His faithfulness. Blessings brother.


----------



## Andres

Happy Birthday! God bless.


----------



## a mere housewife

Hipy Papy Bththd Bththdah Bhththdy. (I think that's how Owl wished Eeyore Happy Birthday)


----------



## Herald

Todd, happy birthday! Welcome to the 40 club.


----------



## BJClark

Happy Birthday..


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Happy Birthday Todd.


----------



## re4med

It is not officially his birthday until 10:37 PM.


----------



## Ivan

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## KMK

re4med said:


> It is not officially his birthday until 10:37 PM.



Which time zone? I'm so confused, so I will just do it now: Happy 35th Birthday!


----------



## BobVigneault

That would be his Birth Minute or Birth Moment William, this is definitely his BirthDAY.


----------



## DMcFadden

Happy Birthday, brother. We enjoy your wit and wisdom greatly in this internet community. May the Lord bless you with a great year ahead!


----------



## caddy

Semper Fidelis said:


> 1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-28-2009:
> 
> -toddpedlar (born in 1969, Age: 40)
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Personal Note: Todd, this is the first time I've noticed that you're the same age as my little brother. It's funny how we infer age from pictures but I'm getting older faster than my perception of others' age.



Just a Pup! Happy Birthday Todd!


----------



## Augusta

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Berean

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rich Koster

Blessings to the publisher of the famous pork loin recipe !!


----------



## Michael

Happy Birthday Todd!


----------



## toddpedlar

Thanks all - you're very kind and I appreciate your wishes and prayers.


----------



## toddpedlar

Semper Fidelis said:


> 1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-28-2009:
> 
> -toddpedlar (born in 1969, Age: 40)
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Personal Note: Todd, this is the first time I've noticed that you're the same age as my little brother. It's funny how we infer age from pictures but I'm getting older faster than my perception of others' age.



Thanks - um - I think?  

Rich, I'd never, EVER have guessed you were older than I am. I always thought you were younger but wiser man than I


----------



## Skyler

Happy birthday!

And a happy new year!


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Happy Birthday Todd!!!


----------



## Peairtach

Happy Birthday


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scott1

A Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday Todd!!!


----------



## A.J.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Happy Birthday Brother! and Happy New year!!


----------



## TeachingTulip

Birthday greetings, Mr. Pedlar, from myself and husband, Jim ("Reformed Rush") . . . who have both been especially blessed by your spiritual insights provided on this forum.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

toddpedlar said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-28-2009:
> 
> -toddpedlar (born in 1969, Age: 40)
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Personal Note: Todd, this is the first time I've noticed that you're the same age as my little brother. It's funny how we infer age from pictures but I'm getting older faster than my perception of others' age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - um - I think?
> 
> Rich, I'd never, EVER have guessed you were older than I am. I always thought you were younger but wiser man than I
Click to expand...


Hah!


----------



## JOwen

Happy birthday!


----------



## turmeric

Happy Birthday!


----------

